# Going for it this week!



## lucy123 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi all

I am going for it again this week! Planned all my meals and shopped accordingly!

Now this lunch time I have trout and salad, so how would you cook the trout? I have limes/lemons/herbs etc.....trying to keep it interesting!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm really 'boring' when it comes to fish at the moment. But with trout, I think it works really well. I simply loosely wrap it and the herbs in foil and bake it in the oven. I'd only squeeze the lemon/lime on when serving.

Anyway, good luck for this week (but I'm sure that you don't need luck!)


----------



## Steff (Nov 26, 2010)

Good luck sounds you have it all in hand, trout for me would be oven baked with lemons and parsley.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks both - what herbs would you use Andy?


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 26, 2010)

Good luck with it lucy I think planning the week's meals is a brilliant idea x


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 26, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Thanks both - what herbs would you use Andy?



Dill for definite, but have also been known to use mixed herbs and/or corriander leaf.


----------

